# G track



## mgbbob (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi, I am back on building an overhead G gauge track. I am looking at Gargraves flex track. The price seems very reasonable. anyone out there using it?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mgbbob said:


> Hi, I am back on building an overhead G gauge track. I am looking at Gargraves flex track. The price seems very reasonable. anyone out there using it?


I don't know about the G scale but they make some nice O track. :thumbsup:
We have a few who model G, but it might take a little time for someone to see your question.

I figured I would add my 2 cents.


----------



## mgbbob (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. I have also used Gargraves on my O scale. I will see what the response is from this group


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

I dont use it and dont know anybody personaly that does. I have been deep into large scale modeling for several years now, everybody I know uses either LGB, Aristo Craft or American Main Line for track. I myself use LGB only, both indoors on my overhead layout in our living room and outdoors in our garden. I have never had to clean my indoor track and its over 5 years old now. Between metal wheels on everything, all wheel power pickup plus 4 track skates on my LGB White Pass Alco diesel, the track stays pretty clean. Mike


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

GarGraves Track is wonderful stuff, in any gauge. I have used it for my flyers, and it's great...:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

